# potenciometro Digital



## Chrisnino (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola amigos electrónicos, tengo una duda, como puedo subir el volumen digitalmente sin usar el ds1669 no hay este integrado en mi pais Ecuador no se como hacerlo digital ya lo tengo anlogico quiero quitar el potenciometro y ponerle pulsadores


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 15, 2007)

hola hermano de ecuador

El empleo de un potenciometro digital te permite muchos pasos de ajuste, no menos de 256 pasos (posible con 8 bits). Para hacerlo en forma discreta no podrías utilizar tantos pasos y deberías conformarte con solo "algunos".

Podrías utilizar multiplexores analógicos (del tipo CD4051) y colocar resistencias de distinto valor a la salida de cada canal para variar el volumen. Cuantos mas canales utilices, mayor control tendrías. 
La selección del volumen se logra con un pulsador que hace avanzar un contador, cuyas salidas van seleccionando los distintos CI (circuitos integrados).

Cada vez que apagas el equipo, cuando lo enciendes el volumen está en cero (mínimo).

Puedes hacerlo mas sofisticado utilizando un microcontrolador, pero eso es otra cosa.

Suerte.


----------

